# moguls!! need help on this..



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Keep your knees loose to cope with the impacts of the inconsistency of the terrain. Avoid going over the tops of them. Stay loose and agile. Be ready to make tiny corrections and be ready for rapid direction changes.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Hard to say from the video, might be easier from a 3rd person perspective. It's also hard to see the terrain variations in the video.

But

You are very upright, ie your leg seems pretty straight. And while I can't really tell where the bumps and dips are, I also can't tell from looking at your leg. Meaning that it doesn't look like you're absorbing anything.

Try to "actively" ride the bumps. By this I mean that, you want your lead knee/leg to bend as you ride up a bump and extend as the tip of your board goes down the other side. Try actively pulling up your lead foot as you contact a bump and then actively push it down into the following dip. The idea being that your board never leaves the snow, but your center of gravity stays relatively unchanged.

The mental vision I always have is standing on a teeter-totter straddling the fulcrum. Pump your legs and make the ends of the teeter totter go up and down, but keep your upper body quiet and over the fulcrum.

And get lower


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

While I'm no expert, and can't watch the video while I'm at work, my piece of advice for mogul riding is to look for the lines that run between the moguls. Don't go over the top of them, stay in between them. Also, try to visualize your line ahead of time. In other words, always be looking ahead 2-3 turns so you know where you want to be before you get there. Lastly, stay loose. Moguls are mean to snowboarders, especially if you are riding them rigidly. Where's Snowolf? He'll have some good advice for you too. :thumbsup:


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

i've started tackling moguls myself since the end of the last season; it's upsetting that i'm one of a few in my group looking to take on this challenge as most people i know have given up. i say screw that; i figure i want to use the whole mountain, so why limit myself and look away from the challenge? but that's another debate.

from my personal experience, i found what really helps is to just REALLY take your time. i usually carve through five or six of them, then i stop, scan the trail and look for a new line to take. rinse and repeat. as i grew more confident i started to take them faster or go longer before i need to reassess my situation. it's very tiring at first because you're no longer bombing down a run but rather methodically dissecting the trail. another tactic i found that helps is that i've noticed that skiers seem to always be able to pick the best lines. it's almost like an instinct to them :dunno: so i just follow them through lol.

as a challenge, i feel that moguls force me to be really aggressive on my carves and learn how to swing my board around when needed. sometimes i need to throw my shoulder into it which i've been told is a bad habit and am trying to correct. at the very least since i started to take them on my carving has become a lot sharper and my ability to scan the terrain as i ride has increased, picking out sketchier spots and either anticipating them or avoiding them. in short, it's all a learning process!


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

I too started tackling moguls this season. I've mostly just thrown myself down them without getting any tips or instruction so I have no idea if I'm learning improperly or not heh...

What I found that's making me much more successful in carving back and forth through them is to keep low and my weight centered on my forward foot. By keeping my weight on my forward foot I could whip my tail back and forth much quicker in better rhythm with the moguls. By staying low and keeping your knees bent like Bones' said, it's much easier to ride out the bumps.

Also starting my turns a bit earlier than I expected helped me. I found myself many times spotting a turn, but instead of following the mogul's natural line, I slid over it as I was still transitioning edges. The quicker I transitioned edges after a turn, the better I could setup and sort of slide my board into the natural line of the moguls.

... I'm by no means an instructor though... so take what I say with a grain of salt.


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

I hate moguls. 

I try and follow the lines the skiers take. It requires some very rapid direction changes, or sometimes hopping over the top of one. By this I mean if I'm forced to go on top of one, I've had better luck hopping off it to the nearest ski track instead of going down it properly. The reason for this is because that slight bump normally ends up giving me a decent speed boost unless I nip it in the bud. A voluntary hop is better than an uninvited acceleration.

I'd love to hear better ways to tackle these.


----------



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

I too like moguls now and then. Great workout. Lots of bumps this year. I like bumps on skis too.

Only advice I have is "Milage". Got to be able to think a bump or two ahead. That means autopilot for the bump your on. That comes with instinctive movements. 

In my opinion bumps help u place turns exactly where u want them thus helping with all other aspects of riding.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

I have chased my mogul skiing buddies for years, and I can tell you with certainty that a rockered board makes it a lot easier. I ride a NS Premier F1, and the way it pivots (stealing the term Snowolf used in his Heritage review) in the bumps makes it easier and a hell of a lot less tiring.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

never quite understood why some snowboarders are so fascinated with moguls... moguls are made for skis 
i avoid them whenever possible because i just don't think they're fun at all.. but that said.. stay low, keep knees and hips relaxed and bounce around i suppose...


----------



## boardallday_ (Jan 17, 2011)

Here's a video of a guy tearing up moguls.

????????? ?????? Snowboard Mogul - YouTube


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Nothing pisses a ski snob off faster than riding moguls better than them!


i am going to get great at moguls just to do that:laugh:


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

great advice from snowolf =D i've learned to appreciate riding moguls more and more as i get better at them. and yeah, sometimes i do occasionally get that skier giving me the "you shouldn't be here *snarl*" look. well, at least i'm assuming that's the reason why they look at me.

my big problem are the sketchy moguls where i'll go around one or two that're fine and powdery, but then i come around the next one and BAM, i slip on patch of ice. that, and the ones that're 2-3 feet high and packed in.


----------



## Matt166 (Oct 19, 2011)

You cant hide in the bumps.....





Psi-Man said:


> I have chased my mogul skiing buddies for years, and I can tell you with certainty that a rockered board makes it a lot easier. I ride a NS Premier F1, and the way it pivots (stealing the term Snowolf used in his Heritage review) in the bumps makes it easier and a hell of a lot less tiring.


I actually prefer a cambered board in the bumps, if you are using fore-aft movements when you push down on that cambered board it gives you way more back to push you into that next turn. I remember 3 years ago when I moved to a burton hero I hated it in the bumps, I love my heritage in the bumps right now though.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks for all the inputs.i know the vid does not show much of my form and the depth(trough)on some of those bumps,but i'm pretty much squatting down and doing some skidded turns.i would ride over the big bumps across while looking for my next turn then i try to look 2-3 spot ahead but sometimes i'll get my turns to quick and i loose my spot.though my legs are burning its a great workout. i use to hate moguls but i'm tired of not able to go on those runs and i want to be able to ride it.i know my limits but moguls will NOT be one of them. i'm more to tackling this issue and actually enjoying it.Snowolf,that was looooooong,but appreciatedone thing i've notice though is that i'm more aggressive on my skidded turns when i need to when some runs get a little bumpy/sketchy and it does not freak me out and stop.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

sorry,i mean no disrespect,i guess i'm more of a visual learner than reading it.though i would remember some of it i'd rather visualize. i guess thats why i do not read books but rather watch a movie when the subject/topic gets to long to read i start to wander out:dunno: did'nt you have a video of mogul riding tutorial? i did watch "Sando's vid's" and that guy can board! that for me is real good but way out of my skill(for now):laugh:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

other then the simple challenge of doing the moguls...why the fuck does anyone want to do them? 

my riding buddy gives me a hard time cuz he thinks going in the moguls makes him more of a badass then me. i just think it makes him stupid. 

doing them fast on skis is reasonably fun. 

even doing them well on a snowboard isn't cool (i use this term OBJECTIVELY lol)


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> other then the simple challenge of doing the moguls...why the fuck does anyone want to do them?
> 
> my riding buddy gives me a hard time cuz he thinks going in the moguls makes him more of a badass then me. i just think it makes him stupid.
> 
> ...


when friends give me a hard time about wanting to go through moguls or don't understand why i do them, i tell them if it's part of the mountain, why not? why limit yourself to only certain trails and avoid others just because some provide more of a challenge? that's the way i look at it. i don't give my friends a hard time about NOT riding moguls though they tend to dismiss me whenever i try to teach them how to go through them. obviously, you're entitled to your own opinion and your buddy shouldn't demean you for not wanting to go through them.

and who the hell goes snowboarding just to look cool?


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> other then the simple challenge of doing the moguls...why the fuck does anyone want to do them?
> 
> my riding buddy gives me a hard time cuz he thinks going in the moguls makes him more of a badass then me. i just think it makes him stupid.
> 
> ...


They help build a more complete rider, IMO and I'm a firm believer that in snowboarding (and everything else, guitar, weight lifting, basketball etc.) improving a weak area of skill will indirectly improve seemingly unrelated areas where you might be more proficient.

Plus, natural moguls are really fun especially when they are big enough to get some good hits off.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't deny you guys that they are a challenge and require effort. Maybe if I could do em in gym shorts and a tee. There's 60 foot kickers part of the mountains here, but I don't feel I have to conquer them. Alot of people like to go slowly wind through really tight trees. I'll go in there to smoke a bowl or take a leak, but I guess the appeal is again lost to me on this. To each their own!


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

The way this season is going, I'd settle for pretty much any type of snowpack.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Nothing pisses a ski snob off faster than riding moguls better than them!


 Amen Brother,,, or as I found out today poaching their race gates....


----------



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> The way this season is going, I'd settle for pretty much any type of snowpack.


Yes, bumps, rocks and grass riding seems to be the way to go this year.


----------



## photohunts (Apr 9, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Soft powdery moguls are super fun.


+1
+ pillow topping YEEHAW!


----------



## vwbrian (Apr 16, 2011)

I just like the challenge of riding a mogul feild. I seek them out. The one thing is that there are very few mogul fields on Mt Hood Meadows. Most are not that good on the spacing. but that just makes it a better challeng. I think overall it will make you a more rounded rider. Plus if you get caught at the top of one with only one way down you don't want to be the guy side slipping all the way down.


----------



## Unowned (Feb 5, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> This guy is an AASI instructor trainer and he just kills it. Talk about being dynamic!


incredible agility and technique...nice

i love doing moguls...what doesn't kill you only makes you stronger...though i generally wont bother attempting those super steep double black moguls...build up way too much speed beyond my comfort


----------



## photohunts (Apr 9, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> This guy is an AASI instructor trainer and he just kills it. Talk about being dynamic!


Were there suppose to be moguls in this video?


----------



## photohunts (Apr 9, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> You missed the point entirely.


Apparently. I get that this is an example of dynamic riding and being loose, but I was expecting to actually see it applied to moguls.


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

T21, if you're still looking at this post let me know, I can post some additional info on handling moguls.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I have always hated moguls and scoffed at anyone who wants to take a board in there. That being said, being able to do moguls is great practice for tree runs without the consequences of hitting a tree.

I have found this past year that getting better at basic riding techniques helped me to charge in the moguls:

1. keep knees a little extra low, ankles flexed, torso UPRIGHT but hips low

2. with proper form you control the board with the bottom half of your legs, using your quads like pistons you want to keep your upper body as motionless as possible even as you rise and fall over the moguls.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> I have always hated moguls and scoffed at anyone who wants to take a board in there. That being said, being able to do moguls is great practice for tree runs without the consequences of hitting a tree.
> 
> I have found this past year that getting better at basic riding techniques helped me to charge in the moguls:
> 
> ...


Hey, just read your sig. gotta agree with that first line. 

the comment about using your quads like pistons is a good one. I just really got a handle on this last season. I think it was watching the snow-cross competitions that really brought it home. Makes a huge difference to your control!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Yea with how many of those days were at Keystone, I was lucky to get out alive :thumbsdown:


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

glad that this thread is still on only 4 months to go before winter but who's counting huh? i've finally figured it out by (more riding) how to handle moguls,though i'm not yet proficient with it, i had more fun and not as scared to go thru them last season. what worked for me was the piston action of my legs and definitely looking 2 to 3 bumps ahead helped. keeping my upper body relax and taking my time is a plus. the only issue i still have is on the more steeper(double black)type moguls,but that is my goal this next season. i appreciated everyone's advice and will still take some more, and hopefully we can all helped one another on this.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Soft powdery moguls are super fun.


My last trip I ended up just barreling over all of the moguls occasionally turning. They were soft, I kept my legs loose and went down them with ease. Since they were soft I did mess around a little with trying to ride around the moguls. Again, fun if they're soft.

Hard ice moguls suck. Fuck those.


----------

